# Looking for land to lease



## bloodline77 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looking to lease sum land or possibly a club also looking for turkey only leases around Elbert-wilkes-Oglethorpe for deer and turkey 7064368315


----------



## bloodline77 (Dec 21, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## bloodline77 (Dec 28, 2016)

Still looking


----------

